# Pure Chest focus specific routine



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

I want to spend some time bringing my pecs up to scratch.

Is this a totally stupid idea?

Monday - Chest (thickness) Flat DB press heavy exercise, Decline Bench, Partial flys (top ROM) volume exercise

Tuesday - Quads/Hamstrings/Calves (low volume)

Wednesday - Chest (width) Decline DB press heavy exercise, Wide-grip bench press to neck, Partial flys (bottom ROM) volume exercise

Thursday - OFF/Abs

Friday - Chest (upper portion) Incline DB press heavy exercise, Incline bench press, Incline flys volume exercise

Saturday - Back/Shoulders/Biceps/Triceps (low volume)

Sunday - OFF/Abs

All 3 chest days are hit very slightly at diff angles, I don't buy into the developing diff parts of 1 muscle but I do buy into the diff stimulas.

One every chest day there is a intense heavy exercise, a post fatigue exercise and a low intensity volume exercise.

The rest of the body will be hit by 1 or 2 exercises per body part.

Chance to see if frequancy makes a diff rather than the normal volume or intensity hypertrophy routines.

What do you think?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

looks like overtraining to me mate. Remeber that you grow outside of the gym, not inside! You have to recover AND grow!

Why not just hit the chest on its own on one day. Repeat every 7 days.

Why do you think more is better. If that was the case we would be doing full body routines 7 days a week.

Honest mate, there looks no sense to me in doing chest three times a week. Hit it hard once then get out and eat.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You've got a few options

frequency training liek you outlined is one of them however you have to focus it as such

Monday - Focus muscle group (Chest)

Tuesday - other group that does not involve any focus group muscles either as agonist or antagonist (so no Back, Shoulders or arms)

Wednesday Rest day - high protein and carbs

Thursday - Focus muscle group

Friday - Any muscle group

Sat, Sun rest

This gives maximum rest time for the specififc muscle group.

The other option is to train chest first in the week followed by a rest day. In this option you hit your chest from every angle and incorporate every mechanism you can (drop sets, Giant sets, Forced negatives). Then you rest your chest for at least 10 days to allow it to recover.

Like Leeston said, recovery is the key in both aspects. The regime you outlined doesnt really allow for a sufficent rest period so you body never really has time to build the chest up.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Leeston -

I have already tried a lot... any normal routines I have done, all worked but chest lagged in all, it's just my genetic weak point.

Right now it's the best it's ever been chest is Mon and Thurs but still think I can do better.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

I am no authority here and Tom speaks with more confidence that me. I am not one for this 'more is better' principal.

However, one thing I have learnt is that everyone is different. Give it a month or tw (thats 12 - 24 chest workouts) and evaluate then. Good luck mate.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

tom -

on the routine you posted, why no antagonist groups the day after Mondays chest?

and would you use differant exercises on the Mon and Thurs to hit chest in your routine.

ATM I do 1 body part each day, which is the best routine I have used but like I said to leeston, I think I can get better:

Just for your info my present routine is:

mon = chest (heavier than the thursday)

tue = back

wed = shoulders

thur = chest again (not ideal after shoulders but hey ho... I've tried with and without and I'm better off with)

fri = legs

sat = arms

sun = rest

I rest a lot as I work for myself and I don't have to be on site. I cope with this frequency no problem, I know a lot who would call overtraining but I eat and rest enough for it not to be for me personally.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

leeston -

yeah mate, I am considering it for a month... I might wait for next cycle to make sure everything is perfect condition... kids at school and everything.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You dont do antgonist movements because this stresses the tendons in the chest which have to provide negative resistance i.e. lowering the weight under control.

Therefore you havent allowed full rest of the muscle.

I found that if I do a truly heavy workout for 2 days I am glad of a rest day so without sounding snotty - 'are you sure you are training hard enough?'

Thats not an insult just a relevant question that you need to ask yourself when training your chest.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

More than hard enough.

I am glad of the rest but resting more didn't work as well as training more in the past for me.

I've tried full body, 3 day split, 4 day 5 day 6 day.

I've basically tried all the normal routines and splits that's why this time I want to do a routine purely focused around chest even if other parts suffer I am not bothered ATM.

Less is more never worked for me, neither did not going to failure. I use supersets and drop sets but don't like negatives.

I had a tendon re-attached in my shoulder that the surgeon said was most likely cause during the neg of a bench press so I don't use negatives although I do appreciate there value.

It's purely chest, every other muscle grows.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Less is more mate, you might need more recovery than most possibly aswell.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

been there five-O, not for me I'm afraid


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

JohnOvManc said:


> been there five-O, not for me I'm afraid


fair do's mate, whats your strength like? do you perhaps you need to focus on getting a real good stretch instead of heaving the heavy stuff? Not knocking ya, just trying to get a picture what you do now


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It looks like overtrining to me john.

I think any time you do that you are tapping into your recovery and putting that on hold.

Fact is you grow during rest, no rest, no growth.

I have a big chest, but due to shoulder injuries I have a hard time doing inclines as they just freaking hurt.

Now, last workout I focused on upper chest as it is lagging due to injuries.

I made this priority, then did the rest of the chest.

Today my upper chest is pretty sore.

I would stick to the basic compunds, I never do flys and occasionally will do some pec deck if I feel I didnt put enough into it.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Keep it simple.....

Increase intensity, volume etc on chest and cut rest of your bodyparts work down by half and go into maintanence mode on those muscle groups to stop any muscle loss but not interfere with the added work your doing on chest and hinder its recovery...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Keep it simple.....
> 
> Increase intensity, volume etc on chest and cut rest of your bodyparts work down by half and go into maintanence mode on those muscle groups to stop any muscle loss but not interfere with the added work your doing on chest and hinder its recovery...


So what you are saying Steve is that you dont want him tapping any of his adaptive recovery for chest?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

hackskii said:


> So what you are saying Steve is that you dont want him tapping any of his adaptive recovery for chest?


BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi OSC,

I have already increased intensity and volume mate (this is why I am thinking of going down the frequeny route), I have not backed of on other body parts at the same time, I don't believe that is needed TBH if all you have done is increase intensity.

CNS is not that weak IMHO.

The routine I posted is pushing the boat out though so droping volume out to not stress the CNS too much is wise.

Does anyone have any proof on how long you think it takes muscles to recover?

DOMS are not an accurate indication of recovery IMO.

This says 36 hours http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/0435.htm

I will cut and paste another post from a reply on another forum as well so you all can see my take on it and say if you disagree or whatever...



> Training is made up from 3 main factors:
> 
> - Intensity
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

JohnOvManc said:


> Hi OSC,
> 
> I have already increased intensity and volume mate (this is why I am thinking of going down the frequeny route), I have not backed of on other body parts at the same time, I don't believe that is needed TBH if all you have done is increase intensity.
> 
> ...


In my own experiances with people I would disagree with you there, as I think if you experimented with reducing your other work output you would see changes/growth in the chest area...

If intensity is increased so is muscle breakdown/damage/trauma, which increases the need for nutrients and time to fully adapt & grow back larger/stronger..imo...

Anyways its another idea for you to try if all else fails...


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Idea is much apprecitated mate.

I will try if what I posted fails which it may well do... the whole think is short term and the period directly afterwards is supposed to allow for supercompensation.

I have purposely over-reach/over trained before going on holidays before, so I sort of buy into the supercompensation principle... although of course it could have been all in my head as well.

*Would like to see if anyone has any studies apart from the link I posted (McMaster-Washington research) about how long it takes to repair muscle?*

thanks


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

JohnOvManc said:


> *Would like to see if anyone has any studies apart from the link I posted (McMaster-Washington research) about how long it takes to repair muscle?*


I would be interested in this also. Altho it surely depends on many factors.

I believe it takes a lot longer than most people think


----------



## mart77 (Aug 18, 2007)

JohnOvManc said:


> I want to spend some time bringing my pecs up to scratch.
> 
> Is this a totally stupid idea?
> 
> ...


That looks like HSS-100 to me, alot of people seem to rate it. maybe give it a try, then you will know. good luck either way


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

I posted on another forum that I was going to try 3 times a week for chest and 2 full body days so they posted a link to the HSS chest specialisation on T-nation.

That gave me a foundation routine to tweek.

I have made alterations for personal preferance rightly or wrongly like some of the special technique exercises are dropped.

Heavy, post fatigue and volume remain but my personal exercise choices.

I think I will give it a go... not now as I can not keep an optimum diet as the kids are of school amongst other stuff it's not the right time but I'll do it as I have talked myself into it.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

John,

I have similar prob, ny chest is one of my weakest muscle groups. Its one of my strongest physically, but weakest anatomically!!

I've experimented with various different programs over the years.

I find my most effective workouts are the ones where I drop the weights a bit and rep more slowly, with a higher number of reps.

I also found I can cope with two chest sessions per week, but not the same exercises.

With barbell pressing movements, paticularly incline pressing, I find that if I put my thumbs at the same side of the bar as my fingers, it keeps my elbows out and the stress in my pecs.

Just my thoughts.

STOW


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

i heard muscle recovery takes 72 hours? however i could be wrong, and i don't have an article on hand to prove it.. just what i got taught and heard.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

stow said:


> John,
> 
> I have similar prob, ny chest is one of my weakest muscle groups. Its one of my strongest physically, but weakest anatomically!!
> 
> ...


A BBer down in Exeter told me to use a thumbless grip and a PT at the gym but there's a video on youtube that made me think it's too dangerous if something does go wrong.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

AussieMarc said:


> i heard muscle recovery takes 72 hours? however i could be wrong, and i don't have an article on hand to prove it.. just what i got taught and heard.


Me too mate, I've also heard 48 hours.

The only real proof I have seen (and understand as some studies baffle me) is the one I linked to.

The thing that makes it more confusing is not only the muscle recovery but CNS stress... how long does that last and DOMS make us feel not recovered.

If anyone comes across anything about muscle recovery please post it in here.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I thought the CNS could take up to 5 days.

I have smashed my calvs before and they were sore for 5 days, so I bet muscle could take time depending on how severe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

my chest has taken ages to bring up... i have tried everything for chest from training it every single day (yes i did) to 3 times a week, once a week.... what works for me is twice a week i alternate between a dumbell workout and a barbell workout, this is usually for example on a sunday then i would do chest again 3 or 4 days later.... i found this worked for me, tbh i think the word overtraining is thrown around alot and is overrated.... i have friends who have been prison and have benched everyday and curled everyday as that is most they can do really except deadlift. and they did actually grow? wonder why? and these people are not on any gear or any special supplements.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dom1986 said:


> my chest has taken ages to bring up... i have tried everything for chest from training it every single day (yes i did) to 3 times a week, once a week.... what works for me is twice a week i alternate between a dumbell workout and a barbell workout, this is usually for example on a sunday then i would do chest again 3 or 4 days later.... i found this worked for me, tbh i think the word overtraining is thrown around alot and is overrated.... i have friends who have been prison and have benched everyday and curled everyday as that is most they can do really except deadlift. and they did actually grow? wonder why? and these people are not on any gear or any special supplements.


They also have much more recouperation time sitting in a cell all day long.

The thing with an active life style with kids and a job you dont get as much recovery time.

I feel that most people over train.

I have only seen a few that didnt.

More is not better.

Doing bench twice a week made me weaker, once a week stronger.

Now I life the same bodypart once every 9 days.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

yeah but hack are you training for strength or for size? i know alot of people say strength=size but i would not agree. i believe that it is about how you lift the weight, not how much you have piled onto the bar... for example slow negatives and even slow reps blast my chest more at a lower weight...

it is true that in prison the recovery time is better but they also get less than half the food you guys eat in a day too...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dom1986 said:


> yeah but hack are you training for strength or for size? i know alot of people say strength=size but i would not agree. i believe that it is about how you lift the weight, not how much you have piled onto the bar... for example slow negatives and even slow reps blast my chest more at a lower weight...
> 
> it is true that in prison the recovery time is better but they also get less than half the food you guys eat in a day too...


Most people do overtrain, most think that you have to be anniliated in order to grow, but that only taps into your recovery as this would take even longer to recover.

I lift half as much (time) as I used to and my training partner is growing very nice with low volume high intensity.

If I feel good, I go heavy, if I feel a bit stiff, I do reps, nothing I do is set in stone other than intensity.

I totally control the weight both on the positive and negative and dont try to blast the heavy stuff compromising form.

They eat half because they dont do anything, I walk miles at work, have to think and all this uses glycogen and fat.

But they dont have to stimulate their minds, make decisions, walk miles at work and hold down a house with stress from day to day elivating cortisol.

I am not surprised one bit that they grow, hell they dont drink, they dont take recreational drugs, and many things lower testosterone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

true mate i was just using it as a comparison on john doing chest more than once a week. i think 3 is a bit overkill, but two i can relate too....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dom1986 said:


> true mate i was just using it as a comparison on john doing chest more than once a week. i think 3 is a bit overkill, but two i can relate too....


If the volume is low.

You can do high volume and low intensity, but you cant do high volume and high intensity, that would really take some time to recover.

I think with just enough stimulation and enough recovery time you will grow no matter what.

Now finding this out as an individual and what works best for you would be the real formula for success.

For me I do high intensity, low volume and low frequency.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

high intensity low volume low frequency... give me an example of what a chest workout would look like for you hack? :lift:

also are you a one body part per week man?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dom1986 said:


> high intensity low volume low frequency... give me an example of what a chest workout would look like for you hack? :lift:
> 
> also are you a one body part per week man?


One bodypart every 9 days.

Chest?

DB bench 3 warmups with light weights progressing up, one set to failure at around 8-10 reps, some more some less, I dont stop at a number

Inclines 2 warmup one to failure

pec deck just one squeezing pumping set

done

I do chest and bi

back and ham

quad and calv

shoulder and tri


----------

